# Been nice knowing you



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I got the shot.

Is that virtue signaling or a result of tyranny? I get confused.

I have my affairs in order.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Good for you. Just wish all would get the shot so this viris could be done with.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> I got the shot.
> 
> Is that virtue signaling or a result of tyranny? I get confused.
> 
> ...


I'm not far behind you. I refused to get it earlier on because I was only eligible for the AZ vaccine and wasn't totally comfortable with it but now I have options.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

LOL, you can keep on advocating for antivax. Nobody will remember your admission here more than the next thread they click on.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Protect yourself. A lot of people seem to get Covid-19 right after getting the shot. It will be a while before the shot provides any protection. Did you get Pfizer or Moderna or J&J?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> J&J


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Clem said:


> LOL, you can keep on advocating for antivax. Nobody will remember your admission here more than the next thread they click on.


I did not advocate for antivax - You just like to poke the bear


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I got the shot.
> 
> Is that virtue signaling or a result of tyranny? I get confused.
> 
> ...


What made you decide?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> What made you decide?


It seems like the chance of getting the virus keeps getting higher. It also seems like you get less sick if you have the shot.

I have to admit, the highest hurdle for me was all the political machinations, the lies, and the misinformation. Our government has performed the only service they do well, disservice. 

Our government's handling of this is yet another of many black marks. I am disgusted by our government. Not one redeeming quality to be found anywhere in the halls of power.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

We're in the same vax club  .


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

no really said:


> We're in the same vax club  .


At least 3 of us.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I’m Club Moderna.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm just an American


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

101pigs said:


> Good for you. Just wish all would get the shot so this viris could be done with.


It will never be done with

buckle up it will be here for centuries

it will be right there with the cold and flu for ever now , Covid still spreads through the vaccinated just with fewer symptoms or no symptoms , and extra fun it has animal hosts also

basically a near perfectly engineered disease.
a shame that man had to device such a weapon


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Clem said:


> LOL, you can keep on advocating for antivax. Nobody will remember your admission here more than the next thread they click on.


I'm not sure if you're addressing me or HDRider but I've never been negative about the vaccinations. I'm strongly against forced vaccinations because I feel it doesn't further the cause in any way.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

101pigs said:


> Good for you. Just wish all would get the shot so this viris could be done with.



Maybe. Except vaccinated people are going into the hospital with Covid and it was on the news, it's now recommended that some people get a third dose of the vaccine. Plus no one knows how long the vaccine give s protection or, honestly, if it gives any protection at all.

So maybe getting everyone vaccinated will end Covid and maybe it won't. I don't know if it will, you don't know if it will. The people who manufacture the vaccine don't know. Dr Fauci doesn't know.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

HDRider said:


> I got the shot........


Me too. There are so many tourists from heavily infected areas coming around here in huge herds bring virus with them wherever they go. Otherwise I'd wait and let Covid burn itself out. So, I took the shots and I figure if it turns everyone into a zombie, I'll just zombie along with the rest of them.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

oregon woodsmok said:


> ... or, honestly, if it gives any protection at all.


That isn't true at all and the evidence is overwhelming that the vaccines work.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I got it for ease of travel. I had covid, didn't know it but had the antibodies to prove it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I went to a local pharmacy here for the shot. Really nice place. They offered all three shots. They have been around since 1907.

A couple, a pastor and his wife were there before me. She got the Moderna (like my wife did), he got the J&J. He walked out and had tears in his eyes. I asked him if it hurt. He said it did, that he did not expect it to hurt that bad. Same young lady gave me mine. She said, "All done." I did not even feel it, to the point driving home I was asking myself if she really gave me the shot.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I went to a local pharmacy here for the shot. Really nice place. They offered all three shots. They have been around since 1907.
> 
> A couple, a pastor and his wife were there before me. She got the Moderna (like my wife did), he got the J&J. He walked out and had tears in his eyes. I asked him if it hurt. He said it did, that he did not expect it to hurt that bad. Same young lady gave me mine. She said, "All done." I did not even feel it, to the point driving home I was asking myself if she really gave me the shot.


Friend of my Dad's said the same thing, sore arm and didn't feel well for awhile. Me it was painless, couldn't even see a mark on my arm.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

wr said:


> I'm not sure if you're addressing me or HDRider but I've never been negative about the vaccinations. I'm strongly against forced vaccinations because I feel it doesn't further the cause in any way.


I wrote that and posted before I saw your response, but this message is for you, along with everyone else:
Just look at how many threads have been posted about covid vaccine, just in the last few weeks.
Take the shots, don't take the shots, geeze.
I don't get all the agonizing. If someone thinks its a hoax, a deep state trap, a 91 year old man and a software writer, fine, fine. Don't get the vax!! Believe it's real, get the shot. It's really, truly that simple.
a handful of people have driven this whole thing into the ground, by posting thread after thread after thread after thread after thread after thread.Are you guys this tore up at the drive-thru windows at Macdonalds? Don't know what you want, or if you're really hungry? Is Bill Gates gonna try to make you go to Burger King instead? Do I have enough toilet paper??

It's summertime, we're all on a homesteading forum. Are you sure there is absolutely nothing else to talk about except your indecision?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I got the shot.
> 
> Is that virtue signaling or a result of tyranny? I get confused.
> 
> I have my affairs in order.


It's been an honor.
Godspeed.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

kinderfeld said:


> It's been an honor.
> Godspeed.


I hope to see you on the other side.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Me too. There are so many tourists from heavily infected areas coming around here in huge herds bring virus with them wherever they go. Otherwise I'd wait and let Covid burn itself out. So, I took the shots and I figure if it turns everyone into a zombie, I'll just zombie along with the rest of them.


Who knows... you might even develop a taste for brains. 

If not already......


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

when your waiting in line you realize some nurses have technique and some might as well be hitting you with a nail gun for the way they stick it in.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I'm just an American


I'm a deplorable.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Clem said:


> I wrote that and posted before I saw your response, but this message is for you, along with everyone else:
> Just look at how many threads have been posted about covid vaccine, just in the last few weeks.
> Take the shots, don't take the shots, geeze.
> I don't get all the agonizing. If someone thinks its a hoax, a deep state trap, a 91 year old man and a software writer, fine, fine. Don't get the vax!! Believe it's real, get the shot. It's really, truly that simple.
> ...


If it offends you that badly, why bother reading them?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

HDRider said:


> I went to a local pharmacy here for the shot. Really nice place. They offered all three shots. They have been around since 1907.
> 
> A couple, a pastor and his wife were there before me. She got the Moderna (like my wife did), he got the J&J. He walked out and had tears in his eyes. I asked him if it hurt. He said it did, that he did not expect it to hurt that bad. Same young lady gave me mine. She said, "All done." I did not even feel it, to the point driving home I was asking myself if she really gave me the shot.


I had no pain at all from the J&J, but about a month later I started having a dull ache in my chest when I went to bed. That was the only time I noticed it. It slowly went away over a couple of months. I have no idea if it was related to the vaccine or not.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

My question...did anyone have antibody tests before getting vaccine?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Forcast said:


> My question...did anyone have antibody tests before getting vaccine?


I did not


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Forcast said:


> My question...did anyone have antibody tests before getting vaccine?


Those are hard to get here and you have to pay out of pocket for them. It doesn't matter because antibodies or not, the unvaccinated are still shunned.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Forcast said:


> My question...did anyone have antibody tests before getting vaccine?


I was going to but ended up not doing it after talking to my doctor. My work wouldn't accept it anyway -- it's get the vaccine or do a weekly Covid test. I ended up getting the shot even though I am not satisfied that there is enough information on side effects & efficacy. My husband and children are really worried about the latest variant with my returning to a packed school so part of my decision was to alleviate those worries. 

The side effects were not fun. Couldn't move my arm without wanting to scream for 3 days, it triggered a full-on migraine for 4 days and had extreme fatigue for 3 days. Hopefully it won't be as bad after the 2nd shot.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

SLFarmMI said:


> I was going to but ended up not doing it after talking to my doctor. My work wouldn't accept it anyway -- it's get the vaccine or do a weekly Covid test. I ended up getting the shot even though I am not satisfied that there is enough information on side effects & efficacy. My husband and children are really worried about the latest variant with my returning to a packed school so part of my decision was to alleviate those worries.
> 
> The side effects were not fun. Couldn't move my arm without wanting to scream for 3 days, it triggered a full-on migraine for 4 days and had extreme fatigue for 3 days. Hopefully it won't be as bad after the 2nd shot.


Imagine how bad covid itself could be if you get that reaction from just a shot.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Imagine how bad covid itself could be if you get that reaction from just a shot.


As I understand it it can range anywhere from no symptoms to fatal.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Imagine how bad covid itself could be if you get that reaction from just a shot.


It is comments like that that pisses me off. You try to scare people by making up something up with no real basis in fact.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> It is comments like that that pisses me off. You try to scare people by making up something up with no real basis in fact.


Really? The vaccine creates an immune response. Covid creates an immune response. A bad response to the vaccine could easily mean your immune system would also have responded badly to actual covid. 
It was not meant to scare but to me shows it was a good idea to get the shot instead of taking your chances with covid.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Imagine how bad covid itself could be if you get that reaction from just a shot.


The reality of Covid, in my opinion, is somewhere between "It's just a cold" and "OMG, we're all going to die!" I'm capable of looking at the data and deciding for myself without ridiculous statements from either camp.

It does concern me that I had that reaction. I've had many vaccinations in my life and, other than a week and a half of itching & arm swelling from the flu shot, never had a reaction. Certainly, no vaccination ever put me out of commission for several days.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

SLFarmMI said:


> The reality of Covid, in my opinion, is somewhere between "It's just a cold" and "OMG, we're all going to die!" I'm capable of looking at the data and deciding for myself without ridiculous statements from either camp.
> 
> It does concern me that I had that reaction. I've had many vaccinations in my life and, other than a week and a half of itching & arm swelling from the flu shot, never had a reaction. Certainly, no vaccination ever put me out of commission for several days.


Didn’t you say you thought you’d had Covid? If so, that would account for the strong reaction with the first shot, wouldn’t it? Seems like I remember reading that.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Didn’t you say you thought you’d had Covid? If so, that would account for the strong reaction with the first shot, wouldn’t it? Seems like I remember reading that.


I thought I might have but, when I discussed it with the doctor, she did not think I did.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm in club No and I'll take shunned for 200 Alex.
Plain no.
Not gonna.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

wr said:


> If it offends you that badly, why bother reading them?


I suppose that I'm suppose to believe that of all the people on this forum, I alone am to keep MY opinion to myself??
There are some accepted manner of discussion. If anybody is allowed to comment on anything, then everybody is. You'll have to tell me, instead of implying. Am I not suppose to comment on anything I want to comment on? It's a simple, yes or no question.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

*“Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering.”*

Stick with the awareness angle. The purveyors of fear generally do not have your best interest at heart.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Clem said:


> I suppose that I'm suppose to believe that of all the people on this forum, I alone am to keep MY opinion to myself??
> There are some accepted manner of discussion. If anybody is allowed to comment on anything, then everybody is. You'll have to tell me, instead of implying. Am I not suppose to comment on anything I want to comment on? It's a simple, yes or no question.


I was told last year several times that members did not want more threads about covid.  Notice most threads about covid are not started by me these days.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

todd_xxxx said:


> That isn't true at all and the evidence is overwhelming that the vaccines work.


There’s overwhelming evidence that our immune systems work too.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SLFarmMI said:


> The side effects were not fun. Couldn't move my arm without wanting to scream for 3 days, it triggered a full-on migraine for 4 days and had extreme fatigue for 3 days. Hopefully it won't be as bad after the 2nd shot.


My sister had Covid and then got the vaccine. She had a similar reaction to the first shot that you describe.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Farmerga said:


> My sister had Covid and then got the vaccine. She had a similar reaction to the first shot that you describe.


That's good to know. Thanks for the info. Supposed to get the 2nd shot in September so will be sure to discuss it with the doc before they poke any more holes in me.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SLFarmMI said:


> That's good to know. Thanks for the info. Supposed to get the 2nd shot in September so will be sure to discuss it with the doc before they poke any more holes in me.


She said the second shot was no big deal. Good luck.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

painterswife said:


> I was told last year several times that members did not want more threads about covid.  Notice most threads about covid are not started by me these days.


I'm going to find a big scarlet A to use for my avatar or whatever it's called, I guess. People saying anything they want to, anywhere they want to, but I should mind my own business. And the A won't be for Adulteress, it'll be for exactly what you think it'll mean!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Clem said:


> I'm going to find a big scarlet A to use for my avatar or whatever it's called, I guess. People saying anything they want to, anywhere they want to, but I should mind my own business. And the A won't be for Adulteress, it'll be for exactly what you think it'll mean!


Awesome. That is what I think it should stand for.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> There’s overwhelming evidence that our immune systems work too.


There are a lot of people that would probably agree with you if they weren't dead from getting covid.

Do you have any other vaccinations that are proven to work, or you just going with the proven immune system for all of them?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

todd_xxxx said:


> There are a lot of people that would probably agree with you if they weren't dead from getting covid.
> 
> Do you have any other vaccinations that are proven to work, or you just going with the proven immune system for all of them?


Plenty of people dead and injured from vaccines too ...


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

From 1960 to 2018, 127 human rabies cases in the US, per CDC. So, with only 127 trials, would you refuse the rabies treatment? It consist of a rabies immune globulin followed by a series of vaccines..


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Clem said:


> I'm going to find a big scarlet A to use for my avatar or whatever it's called, I guess. People saying anything they want to, anywhere they want to, but I should mind my own business. And the A won't be for Adulteress, it'll be for exactly what you think it'll mean!


It certainly must be hard to be a victim of a question. Soldier on.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

The club seems to be growing lately. I got the 1st Moderna shot Saturday with DW. (Only mild soreness for me and DW had no reaction.) 

My wife was convinced by her neurologist that she should get a vaccine. Her primary care Dr has been enthusiastic that she get it as well. 

I told her in July that if she was concerned enough for her health to get it, I would follow suit.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Plenty of people dead and injured from vaccines too ...


Really? Where?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> The side effects were not fun. Couldn't move my arm without wanting to scream for 3 days, it triggered a full-on migraine for 4 days and had extreme fatigue for 3 days. Hopefully it won't be as bad after the 2nd shot.


Everyone I know that had a bad reaction, had it after the second shot. I am sorry to hear it affected you so badly.

Did you report the side effects? My son, who suffered from extreme brain fog and was basically laid up for 3 days, didn't report his side effects. I said he was being stubborn, he said he was too sick to care.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> Really? Where?


All over the friggin world.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Plenty of people dead and injured from vaccines too ...


Id love to hear more about that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Clem said:


> From 1960 to 2018, 127 human rabies cases in the US, per CDC. So, with only 127 trials, would you refuse the rabies treatment? It consist of a rabies immune globulin followed by a series of vaccines..


Seeing as how rabies is 99% fatal once you show symptoms I would be willing to risk the shot.

But covid isn't even 5% fatal.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> All over the friggin world.


Where are you getting this? Or do you somehow have first hand knowledge?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Everyone I know that had a bad reaction, had it after the second shot. I am sorry to hear it affected you so badly.
> 
> Did you report the side effects? My son, who suffered from extreme brain fog and was basically laid up for 3 days, didn't report his side effects. I said he was being stubborn, he said he was too sick to care.


I will when I go back for the second shot.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

HDRider said:


> I went to a local pharmacy here for the shot. Really nice place. They offered all three shots. They have been around since 1907.
> 
> A couple, a pastor and his wife were there before me. She got the Moderna (like my wife did), he got the J&J. He walked out and had tears in his eyes. I asked him if it hurt. He said it did, that he did not expect it to hurt that bad. Same young lady gave me mine. She said, "All done." I did not even feel it, to the point driving home I was asking myself if she really gave me the shot.


I had it done at the Health dept. they knew how to give a shot. Some people giving the shot just try to take short cuts and don't know how to give a shot or for that matter a lot of them don't know how to take blood with out hurting someone.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

SLFarmMI said:


> I thought I might have but, when I discussed it with the doctor, she did not think I did.


Hear that from alot of people.that doctors are saying no you didnt have covid even when you had positive test.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

101pigs said:


> Good for you. Just wish all would get the shot so this viris could be done with.


So far the current vaccine does not work that way


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

101pigs said:


> I had it done at the Health dept. they knew how to give a shot. Some people giving the shot just try to take short cuts and don't know how to give a shot or for that matter a lot of them don't know how to take blood with out hurting someone.


I wonder if some of the people giving the shot are doing it wrong and that is why some aren't working as well as they should. There was a lot of concern in the beginning that it wouldn't be injected into the right area. IIRC, one was supposed to be just under tye skin and the other was supposed to go into the muscle. I could be wrong but I thought I read about all that when the shots first came out.

Those arm punchers are part of why I am horribly hesitant about the vaccine. It's bad enough that I tend to pass out just from seeing the needle. I don't know if I would ever get my flu shot again after being beat up by someone who can't give a vaccine correctly. I know I would not go back for a second, definitely not a third. It took me years to go back to getting my flu shot after having one bad experience.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Clem said:


> I suppose that I'm suppose to believe that of all the people on this forum, I alone am to keep MY opinion to myself??
> There are some accepted manner of discussion. If anybody is allowed to comment on anything, then everybody is. You'll have to tell me, instead of implying. Am I not suppose to comment on anything I want to comment on? It's a simple, yes or no question.


I don’t believe wr told you that you weren’t allowed to comment. In fact, here’s what she said, and it was nothing of the sort:


wr said:


> If it offends you that badly, why bother reading them?


And here’s what it was in response to:


Clem said:


> …a handful of people have driven this whole thing into the ground, by posting thread after thread after thread after thread after thread after thread.Are you guys this tore up at the drive-thru windows at Macdonalds? Don't know what you want, or if you're really hungry? Is Bill Gates gonna try to make you go to Burger King instead? Do I have enough toilet paper??
> 
> It's summertime, we're all on a homesteading forum. Are you sure there is absolutely nothing else to talk about except your indecision?


….yet here you are… on all the same Covid threads.

Be the change you seek, Clem.
Or just make yourself look like a self-righteous hypocrite.
Makes no difference to me. You do you.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

When a moderator says anything at all to you, it carries more weight than if a rank and file member says it. Of course, the moderator has to operate along the line of "my comments are not in any official capacity" or else she would not be able to comment, period. And, I am well aware that WR is not Angie, and we ALL remember that if Angie said much of anything to you, you were very likely to not be able to sign in next time you came. Regardless of all that, when a moderator says something along the line of "why don't you just not read select posts or threads?" is a pretty hard heads up than if some guy named Joe says it.

And it's not even possible to avoid the handwringing about vaccines in this forum, unless you avoid GC totally. The vaccines have not changed since they came out, to my knowledge. So, if it was the devil 6 months ago, then it's still the devil. Embrace what you believe in.
At 70 years old now, I can tell you that all my friends except 1 have died from "toxic misadventure" what they chose to put inside their body. Except 1. Who now has both legs amputated, and they didn't do that in one smooth move. First,take off a couple toes, then a little more and so on. When they got to the second leg, I think he had that done in one or 2 moves. Death by pieces. Dying ain't pretty.
Another one, David, couldn't handle the concept of dying, so was going to see some sort of counselor. Who recommended some low dosages of psychedelic chemicals. Under the right sort of circumstances, that may have worked. But he came down here, because he figured that anybody else he might be around would mess with him pretty bad. At some point, he got pretty agitated and started with "The man approacheth" I generally roll my eyes when anybody talks with a 16th century affectation, but it was hard not to laugh at "The man approacheth" Shortly thereafter, "He draweth near" I gather that he felt he was speaking in Biblical terms, but I had explained to him several times over the decades that the Bible was not actually written by people speaking that sort of stuff, but that everything he knew about the Bible was from translation into English commissioned by King James of England in 1604. Didn't matter, because next line was "He's on my back..." Then, somehow, the man was getting inside him.

Anyway, the "man" that approached him was, no doubt, the cancer, or else his impending death. You know, after 50 years of smoking, he quit cold turkey when it was too late. I wonder if he had ever thought "this smoking is very likely to end up killing me, based on countless reports" or did he just blow it off? We all know the answer to that. He just blew it off, but he was not the least surprised when he was diagnosed. Not the least.
At least once David had cancer, he didn't pretend cancer was a hoax. The man approachethed, he dreweth nearer, then he was on his back, and came right through his skin, just like that. And he knew that he had decades to do something about it, but he hadn't. And he knew, and accepted that he did it to himself. And never, not even once, had a big to-do about whether or not he should quit smoking, whether or not smoking was actually responsible, whether or not he would actually die...
So, all this carrying on about vaccines, it's fine if you don't want to take it. If you survive the disease, that's good, too. If you don't survive, you can say "I did it my way," or whatever. The world will continue, some people will miss you, some won't even notice. If you decide after months of "no" that you're all about "yes" That's OK too. As to whether or not you are a traitor to the "no cause" who even cares. Or whether or not you're going to be welcomed into the "yes" camp, who cares? Why should there even be this breakdown and a line drawn like this? Who knows? And exactly why should anybody in a position of any power, whether real or imagined be able to tell me "if you don't like it, don't read it" Who knows? You don't read something then decide to unread it. I'm not sure there would be anything at all posted if I put the main agitators on ignore.

So, I'm going to have my sayso, until somebody figures a way to stop me. Just exactly like everybody else has their sayso. Best bet, anybody don't want me to see me point out nonsense when I see it, put me on ignore. Yeah, some will miss an occasional joke or something, but the forum isn't like it used to be, nobody reads for the purpose of finding out real world experience about anything homestead related, so the sort of topics in which I would actually excel. To fit in, I just have to be one more person wasting air endlessly discussing the exact same topic, over and over and over and over.....


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Clem said:


> ...
> I'm not sure there would be anything at all posted if I put the main agitators on ignore.


Lol, I don't know if truer words have ever been spoken.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Latest Israel numbers out. Not good for the vaxxed.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Clem said:


> From 1960 to 2018, 127 human rabies cases in the US, per CDC. So, with only 127 trials, would you refuse the rabies treatment? It consist of a rabies immune globulin followed by a series of vaccines..


Rabies kills you without treatment, covid-19 rarely does.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

farmerDale said:


> Latest Israel numbers out. Not good for the vaxxed.


In case you are interested in the facts surrounding Israel and vaccinations.

Washington Post

"
Epidemiologist Katelyn Jetelina last week explained this misleading use of data, which is known as a base rate fallacy — or base rate bias in epidemiology:


> The more vaccinated a population, the more we’ll hear of the vaccinated getting infected. For example, say there’s a community that’s 100% vaccinated. If there’s transmission, we know breakthrough cases will happen. So, by definition, 100% of outbreak cases will be among the vaccinated. It will just be 100% out of a smaller number."



"Israel is averaging about 120 weekly hospital admissions, which is down from a peak of nearly 2,000 in January. So while cases are less than one-tenth of what they were then, hospitalizations are about one-sixteenth. And admissions to the intensive care unit are about one-twentieth, according to data collected by the University of Oxford."


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

MoonRiver said:


> Rabies kills you without treatment, covid-19 rarely does.


If that sums up your position on Covid and vaccinations, then why even consider the vax?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

todd_xxxx said:


> Id love to hear more about that.


I'm not too concerned about researching the numbers but it is factual that some people have negative reactions resulting in death. Obviously not near the covid death rate but they do exist.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

todd_xxxx said:


> In case you are interested in the facts surrounding Israel and vaccinations.
> 
> Washington Post
> 
> ...


It’s summer. Wait until fall. I predict the vax failures will really show up then, just like the mask failures did last winter.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

wr said:


> I'm not too concerned about researching the numbers but it is factual that some people have negative reactions resulting in death. Obviously not near the covid death rate but they do exist.


So far I have read about 3 confirmed deaths from the vaccines. 4.37 million from covid. To even mention a comparison seems absurd to me.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Clem said:


> When a moderator says anything at all to you, it carries more weight than if a rank and file member says it. Of course, the moderator has to operate along the line of "my comments are not in any official capacity" or else she would not be able to comment, period. And, I am well aware that WR is not Angie, and we ALL remember that if Angie said much of anything to you, you were very likely to not be able to sign in next time you came. Regardless of all that, when a moderator says something along the line of "why don't you just not read select posts or threads?" is a pretty hard heads up than if some guy named Joe says it.
> 
> And it's not even possible to avoid the handwringing about vaccines in this forum, unless you avoid GC totally. The vaccines have not changed since they came out, to my knowledge. So, if it was the devil 6 months ago, then it's still the devil. Embrace what you believe in.
> At 70 years old now, I can tell you that all my friends except 1 have died from "toxic misadventure" what they chose to put inside their body. Except 1. Who now has both legs amputated, and they didn't do that in one smooth move. First,take off a couple toes, then a little more and so on. When they got to the second leg, I think he had that done in one or 2 moves. Death by pieces. Dying ain't pretty.
> ...


As a mod, my suggestion was fairly civil. I can't see the point in showing up, insulting others and trashing a thread. 

You're more than welcome to share your opinions but it might be worth your time to review the rules on insult.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

wr said:


> I'm not too concerned about researching the numbers but it is factual that some people have negative reactions resulting in death. Obviously not near the covid death rate but they do exist.


People who don’t know this need to take their fingers out of their ears and their eyes off fauci for just a minute.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

todd_xxxx said:


> So far I have read about 3 confirmed deaths from the vaccines. 4.37 million from covid. To even mention a comparison seems absurd to me.


Stifled information from the msm and leftists who refuse to accept they have failed.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

farmerDale said:


> It’s summer. Wait until fall. I predict the vax failures will really show up then, just like the mask failures did last winter.


Predict away my friend. I prefer to look at the actual data, rather than insinuating vaccine failure.



farmerDale said:


> People who don’t know this need to take their fingers out of their ears and their eyes off fauci for just a minute.


And since the numbers don't show anything like you are saying, you immediately fall back on insults?


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

farmerDale said:


> Stifled information from the msm and leftists who refuse to accept they have failed.


By all means, share the real numbers.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

wr said:


> As a mod, my suggestion was fairly civil. I can't see the point in showing up, insulting others and trashing a thread.
> 
> You're more than welcome to share your opinions but it might be worth your time to review the rules on insult.


How is this an insult?? "LOL, you can keep on advocating for antivax. Nobody will remember your admission here more than the next thread they click on. "


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Clem, some people may not like your comments but I haven't noticed where you have been calling people names or getting nasty about getting vaxxed. Many of your posts contain pearls of wisdom which I appreciate. I am sorry about your friends. 

Just like the real world, people here comment on issues that concern them. Right now covid is front and foremost in concern. The vaxxed are concerned about the unvaxxed getting covid and dying. Others are concerned about the vaxxed getting some horrible issue resulting from the vax. Even the concern over the unvaxxed and infected filling hospitals to capacity is warranted. There is a lot of information that has been presented on this forum which has been found by various members and has created an aggregate of vital information. 

I too, wish more space was being used for homesteading and self-sufficiency information. That is the basis for the whole forum. Anyone can start a thread regarding essential information. If you have knowledge you wish to share, don't wait for someone to ask you to share. Just put it out there.

BTW, squirrel season here starts in 2 weeks. I plan on serving squirrel at Thanksgiving dinner this year.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Clem said:


> How is this an insult?? "LOL, you can keep on advocating for antivax. Nobody will remember your admission here more than the next thread they click on. "


You're very misinformed if you feel I'm an antivaxer. As I have stated numerous times, I feel the vaccine is a wise choice but I strongly disagree with *forced* vaccinations. All it does is generate fear and resistance in the undecided. 

I chose to delay my vaccination because the only vaccination available to me was AZ and I found the idea of blood clots concerning but perhaps you missed my comment that I planned on vaccinating the next time I'm in town. Does that sound like an antivaxxer?

My body, my choice isn't just a catchy phrase and I feel I have no right to tell someone else what they should do. I'm not a doctor, don't know anyone's medical history and refuse to bully others into taking a vaccination if they aren't comfortable. 

Perhaps you could explain again how that makes me an anti vaxxer?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

wr said:


> You're very misinformed if you feel I'm an antivaxer. As I have stated numerous times, I feel the vaccine is a wise choice but I strongly disagree with *forced* vaccinations. All it does is generate fear and resistance in the undecided.
> 
> I chose to delay my vaccination because the only vaccination available to me was AZ and I found the idea of blood clots concerning but perhaps you missed my comment that I planned on vaccinating the next time I'm in town. Does that sound like an antivaxxer?
> 
> ...


As you may have noted, I responded directly to you, as I ALWAYS do if there are more than 2 people in a conversation, by quoting you and stating "I wrote that and posted before I saw your response,......."
So, you're a busy person, I understand, and you have more things to do than to keep up with a thread by reading every post. But, once again, I wrote my post and posted it before I saw what you said. In the future, when I finish my post, I'll look back to see if anybody has posted anything else.
All that being said, I honestly can't think of anything else to say except I wrote and posted that before I saw what you said. Furthermore, I couldn't care less if anybody is pro-vax or anti-vax. As long as they're not in my face, it has zero effect on me. My comments address the inability to decide.

The fact that my post started out with "LOL" should have been a pretty good indication of intent"


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Clem said:


> If that sums up your position on Covid and vaccinations, then why even consider the vax?


First, you get bit by a rabid animal and then you get the shot. If you don't get the shot, it is highly likely you will die. I don't remember the government pushing for everyone to get a rabies vaccination.

With Covid-19, you get the shot even though it is highly unlikely you would ever die from Covid-19.

Wouldn't it be wonderful if you could wait until after you got infected with Sars-cov2 before you had to get a shot?


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

painterswife said:


> Really? The vaccine creates an immune response. Covid creates an immune response. A bad response to the vaccine could easily mean your immune system would also have responded badly to actual covid.
> It was not meant to scare but to me shows it was a good idea to get the shot instead of taking your chances with covid.





Danaus29 said:


> @Clem, some people may not like your comments but I haven't noticed where you have been calling people names or getting nasty about getting vaxxed. Many of your posts contain pearls of wisdom which I appreciate. I am sorry about your friends.
> 
> Just like the real world, people here comment on issues that concern them. Right now covid is front and foremost in concern. The vaxxed are concerned about the unvaxxed getting covid and dying. Others are concerned about the vaxxed getting some horrible issue resulting from the vax. Even the concern over the unvaxxed and infected filling hospitals to capacity is warranted. There is a lot of information that has been presented on this forum which has been found by various members and has created an aggregate of vital information.
> 
> ...


Eat a lot of Squirrel when young and on the farm. Squirrel is in the Rat family LOL.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

MoonRiver said:


> First, you get bit by a rabid animal and then you get the shot. If you don't get the shot, it is highly likely you will die. I don't remember the government pushing for everyone to get a rabies vaccination.
> 
> With Covid-19, you get the shot even though it is highly unlikely you would ever die from Covid-19.
> 
> Wouldn't it be wonderful if you could wait until after you got infected with Sars-cov2 before you had to get a shot?


You can wait, if you'd like to. That's what freedom of choice is all about. I don't know what's happening in Danville, but here, if you want the vaccine, you get it. If you don't want it, you don't get it. No storm troopers have come down the road, blazing fire, tanks roaring, and all that to "force" people to get vaccines. It's voluntary. Get it, don't get it. Wait til you test positive if you want, it's your choice.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

101pigs said:


> Eat a lot of Squirrel when young and on the farm. Squirrel is in the Rat family LOL.


If the price of groceries keeps going up a lot more people will turn to tree rats for protein.

I ate squirrel as a kid, I just didn't like the fur and buckshot that came with it. Since I have figured out how to solve both those problems I like it a lot more.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> If the price of groceries keeps going up a lot more people will turn to tree rats for protein.
> 
> I ate squirrel as a kid, I just didn't like the fur and buckshot that came with it. Since I have figured out how to solve both those problems I like it a lot more.


If you have a good recipe, please share. I ate squirrel as a kid and never liked it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The best recipe is one that uses squirrel as an additive.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I cooked it in a crock pot and ate it like most people eat stewed chicken. I like the taste, some people don't. If you just don't like it there is no seasoning that can cover the taste.

I plan on making squash and squirrel stuffing with the next one. Cook a butternut squash to tender (cut in half lengthways, scoop out the seeds, lay cut side down on a cake or cookie pan, bake in the oven at 350*F until soft, cool, peel, cut into cubes). Cook the squirrel in crock pot or pressure cooker until tender (use chicken time in the instant pot), then cool and pull off the bone, cutting the meat into bite size pieces. Saute an onion, diced small, in butter or bacon grease, until tender. You can add mushrooms if you like them, cook until tender and most of the liquid is gone. Prepare a package of stuffing, I use the onion or cornbread one from Stove Top. The mushroom was better but they don't make it anymore. Mix all ingredients and put into a cake pan and put in the oven at 350, cook until hot.

Another way to make it is to use acorn squash, cook until tender but don't peel and chop it. Put the squirrel and stuffing mix into the seed cavity and heat until hot.

My grandpa loved squirrel meat mixed with noodles but Grandma never made it for him. He said you fry the squirrel like fried chicken and make gravy from the pan drippings. The squirrel and gravy was poured over cooked noodles.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Cook squirrel like rabbit. Serve the gravy over biscuits .

Good in Brunswick stew too


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've had rabbit only a couple times. I don't like it.

Although the one that keeps cutting back my plants might entice me to try rabbit again.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Clem said:


> When a moderator says anything at all to you, it carries more weight than if a rank and file member says it. Of course, the moderator has to operate along the line of "my comments are not in any official capacity" or else she would not be able to comment, period.


Clem, I normally enjoy your posts, even the ones in which we disagree, but you managed to stuff more nonsense into this one than a single post can normally hold. wr may have more editorial power than the average user, but her commenting posts carry exactly the same weight as anyone else’s. She doesn’t seem to often comment on disciplinary matters; she tends to just do it. But, she’s a big girl and plenty capable of saying exactly what she means. It’s unfair of you to use the extra “weight” of what she says to say that what she says is something other than what she means.




Clem said:


> So, I'm going to have my sayso, until somebody figures a way to stop me. Just exactly like everybody else has their sayso. … To fit in, I just have to be one more person wasting air endlessly discussing the exact same topic, over and over and over and over.....


Everything in this paragraph was ridiculous. Of course you have “say so”, and no one here has said that you don’t… except you, when you say that you have to post things in places that you don’t want to in order to “fit in”.

You seem to be taking a perfectly innocuous post, and twisting it into a dozen things for you to be upset about.


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

fry squirrel just like chicken and make milk gravy with the drippings. boiled potatoes with the gravy and you have my dad and my favorite meal. wish he was still here to share it with me..


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

HDRider said:


> I got the shot.
> 
> Is that virtue signaling or a result of tyranny? I get confused.
> 
> ...


I'll get one as soon as they come out with a vaccine.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Good for you and it is really great that you are writing about it. No one I know has commented that the shot hurt but everyone has a different level of pain tolerance. I get IVs inserted all the time and needles weekly and barely feel them but other patients I share the chemo room with have a lot of pain - especially with IVs and even when they are put in perfectly.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> Good for you and it is really great that you are writing about it. No one I know has commented that the shot hurt but everyone has a different level of pain tolerance. I get IVs inserted all the time and needles weekly and barely feel them but other patients I share the chemo room with have a lot of pain - especially with IVs and even when they are put in perfectly.


It did not hurt


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> I've had rabbit only a couple times. I don't like it.
> 
> Although the one that keeps cutting back my plants might entice me to try rabbit again.


my wife used to raise white rabbits. Had rabbit and gravy for a lot of meals. I do prefer the wild cotton tail rabbits. Got many here on the farm. **** is also one of my favorite meals.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've shot a lot of raccoon but never ate one. The last one I got stunk so bad I couldn't have tried to skin it if the hide was worth $100.


----------



## Tappyorie (Nov 6, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> I wonder if some of the people giving the shot are doing it wrong and that is why some aren't working as well as they should. There was a lot of concern in the beginning that it wouldn't be injected into the right area. IIRC, one was supposed to be just under tye skin and the other was supposed to go into the muscle. I could be wrong but I thought I read about all that when the shots first came out.
> 
> Those arm punchers are part of why I am horribly hesitant about the vaccine. It's bad enough that I tend to pass out just from seeing the needle. I don't know if I would ever get my flu shot again after being beat up by someone who can't give a vaccine correctly. I know I would not go back for a second, definitely not a third. It took me years to go back to getting my flu shot after having one bad experience.


There’s only 1 real way to give a shot some people are just not as good at it as others.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

I think it might be they just hit your arm just in the wrong spot. I go every other week to the hospital to get three shots in my upper arms. Same nurses every time. This is the cancer center so these guy know their needles. Most of time the shots are no big deal but every once in a while they hit a spot and man it hurts!


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

HDRider said:


> I got the shot.
> 
> Is that virtue signaling or a result of tyranny? I get confused.
> 
> ...


Tyranny. Heh. From the other thread about your HD, when can I come pick it up? OTOH, I have no use for it. Probably a cool scooter. I'd have to sell it unless it had a knobby tires and 8" of clearance.

Seriously, I'm glad you got the shot. Don't know which one. I got two. I was hurting a bit on the second but it passed quickly.

My DW is a biologist and skilled, credentialed. Not a people practitioner. From the science side it was a no brainer (BTW, we also get the evil flu shots every year). Go get it. We both did, her from the VA and me from the county. But still its a toss up with the variants. I dread the time that there is a case made against the shot because someone got CV later. There is no guarantee. But it's mostly guaranteed to be less of an issue. We/ us don't need more on our plate.

You are fine and you did the right thing. If there was a problem I'm sure we would hear about it. If there is no problem that is also something to share.

BTW, I can't remember the last time of a flu for either of us. Additionally, we haven't had a 'cold' in years and years.

In a previous time we were anti-vaxers. Seven children. Some military, some college some not. Most are are vaxed now for everything. NO DOWN SIDE. I have several grandchildren now. Non of them have three heads or any other problems


----------



## Floridahomesteader (Apr 1, 2021)

HDRider said:


> I got the shot.
> 
> Is that virtue signaling or a result of tyranny? I get confused.
> 
> ...


Emotional decision based on propoganda. The weak minded always fall in the end...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Floridahomesteader said:


> Emotional decision based on propoganda. The weak minded always fall in the end...


Good luck to you Florida man


----------



## Floridahomesteader (Apr 1, 2021)

HDRider said:


> Good luck to you Florida man


Im just glad the weak will be gone soon.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Floridahomesteader said:


> Im just glad the weak will be gone soon.


Don’t worry. We’ll take care of your garden and make sure your chickens are humanely slaughtered when you’re gone.


----------



## Floridahomesteader (Apr 1, 2021)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Don’t worry. We’ll take care of your garden and make sure your chickens are humanely slaughtered when you’re gone.


RIP


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Floridahomesteader said:


> RIP


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Floridahomesteader said:


> Im just glad the weak will be gone soon.


Well aren't you just a ray of sunshine. Bless your heart.


----------

